# Maybe the oldest Cadet here



## sbmmr (1 Nov 2008)

While surfing the Web I came across thie site. I was at Ipperwash for 3 summers  1959,1960, and 1961
I was in C F ang G coy"s
I was the coy Maj in '61 and also won the best Cadet plaque which I have hanging on my wall

It was also a sad summer as we lost a cadet that drowned while swimming at the mouth of the Trent I believe it was

I am now 65 yrs old and live in St Catharines ON

Bob Burrows
(Anyone else been there that long ago??)   
PS  Grand Bend was fun then


----------



## Niteshade (1 Nov 2008)

Check out www.cadet-world.com It's a cadet specific forum with many many other like minded cadets such as yourself. There must be someone there who was enrolled as a cadet during your stay.

Nites


----------



## rwgill (3 Nov 2008)

Bob,

Another great site is www.armycadethistory.com . Loads of old photos.  You may be able to contribute a couple.  There are plenty of people out there from long ago.


----------

